# list of common thread sizes



## jeweler53 (May 6, 2012)

Is there a list or link to a list of the commonly available thread sizes for front sections?

I would like to buy a tap ( or maybe two) but don't know which way to turn.

(Pun intended):tongue:

Dick


----------



## Curly (May 6, 2012)

http://www.penturners.org/forum/f56/tap-die-threading-sizes-etc-91861/

There is this one in the Advanced Pen Making section. Poke through that section and you'll find lots of discussion on threading that is good to know.


----------



## mredburn (May 6, 2012)

http://www.penturners.org/forum/f56/tap-die-threading-sizes-etc-91861/


----------



## jeweler53 (May 7, 2012)

Wow! Thanks all!


----------

